# jong-ee's photo



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

What a pretty little angel!







How wrong that she didn't win!! Shes a winner in our books!
I have to admit the pictures on that site were nicely done.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

OMG!!!





















Jongee looks SO CUTE!!! I can't believe she didn't win.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That picture of Jong-ee is absolutely precious... I just want to reach in the computer and grab her out and give her a big hug....


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

What a cute picture! 
I just entered Tini for the December contest.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I LOVE IT!...i demand a recount!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

AWWWWWW she does look like a lil' angel!







I love how her hair is always up. I seriously don't know how she didn't win. Very very precious!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

wow that one you get prizes...i need to work on a winning photo


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Dec 7 2004, 08:55 AM
> *What a cute picture!
> I just entered Tini for the December contest.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww, Best of luck to Tini!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwwwwwww... too cute!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Great photo. She is a precious baby.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

does n e one know what makes a person a professional photographer, being that if you are, you cant submit a photo.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Jongee was precious!!! I don't know how they chose...there were LOTS of cuties....but Jongee was def. the prettiest!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 7 2004, 09:11 AM
> *does n e  one know what makes a person a professional photographer, being that if you are, you cant submit a photo.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20815*


[/QUOTE]

My guess would be if you paid someone to take it or if the person that took it gets paid to take pictures.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hmm i dont make a livign out of it...but i do get paid on the side from time to time..guess i cant enter.







i dont consider myself a professional...im more an amature.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 7 2004, 09:49 AM
> *hmm i dont make a livign out of it...but i do get paid on the side from time to time..guess i cant enter.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You could try emailing them and asking what they consider a professional.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

true..maybe i will


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think its messed up that jong-ee didnt win. she was the prettiest one there!!!! all the other dogs look MESSED UP!! lol.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Why can't we be Number1!?!?!?!??! SHEEEEEESH lol


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 7 2004, 10:49 AM
> *hmm i dont make a livign out of it...but i do get paid on the side from time to time..guess i cant enter.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well, it did say that the first picture winner got disqualified b/c it LOOKED professionally done.If that is the case, many of yours would probably get thrown out too...
It seems to me that anyone could fib and tell a story-especially if you are not business licensed etc. for it. 
I say, email and ask. Your work is good...you are very talented...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww shucks, thanks


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Mee, Jong-ee is absolutely beautiful and those big black eyes are adorable


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Mee- Are you going to try again? I think you should try taking her outside or have a nice background. I bet that will help make a big difference.


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

LOL i Entered LULU


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 7 2004, 12:48 PM
> *Hey Mee-  Are you going to try again?  I think you should try taking her outside or have a nice background.  I bet that will help make a big difference.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20938*


[/QUOTE]


Although she is beautiful...that is not my favorite picture of her...I would try again with some of her hair bobs in her hair or something...i love that one in your sig with her laying down real close to the camera...she just has the sweetest expression in all her shots...








That other malt on there was cute too..maybe there was two of them, now that I think about it, but Jongee was cuter.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I want to enter the contest but not sure which picture to enter. Could you please help decided?













































Or if anyone sees another one they would recommend let me know.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

lexis mom i like the basket one but i would crop it a little...i have always loved that pic
..they replied to my email..their reply was: "A "professional" is someone who gains income from their photography"
so i dont think i can enter b/c i have been paid for pics....hardly anything though.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Lexi's mom-I can't see all of them...who knows why? something about the work computer...anyway-I will look tonight and let you know.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i didnt even notice..i cant see the 2nd and 3rd one


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 7 2004, 01:39 PM
> *lexis mom i like the basket one but i would crop it a little...i have always loved  that pic
> ..they replied to my email..their reply was: "A "professional" is someone who gains income from their photography"
> so i dont think i can enter b/c i have been paid for pics....hardly anything though.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20982*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! That is also one of my favorite pictures. I'm thinking of getting an 8X10 or so made of it for my office wall. I need some color, all white walls, very blah.

That sucks that you can't enter.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmm?! Ok I will post links instead.

Lexi with Greenie
Lexi's halloween costume
Best Friends
Tongue to Nose
Doggles
Lexi with bow
Look what the easter bunny brought me
Whatcha doing?
Recovering


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Also another favorite:
Time for a bath


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I like,
Doggles, Bow, Easter, Recovering...in that order.
She is a doll....!! If she ever goes missing....don't come looking for me














Ha Ha...j/k!!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 7 2004, 02:16 PM
> *I like,
> Doggles, Bow, Easter, Recovering...in that order.
> She is a doll....!! If she ever goes missing....don't come looking for me
> ...


[/QUOTE]

LOL! Thanks!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 7 2004, 01:58 PM
> *Look what the easter bunny brought me*


I wish the background was a different color so that Lexi showed up more.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I bet Ladymontava can help you with that...surely there is a way to crop it and re-color the background with your computer....if anyone knows, it would be her!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Dec 7 2004, 02:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Crap wrong photo!

This is the one I meant: Lexi with bow


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

My favorite is the "Whatcha doing" picture! I love how green the grass is and it just makes her white coat looks so nice.

My second fav. is the "best Friends" but I think you should zoom/crop so you only see the babies only.

I like these: Sad puppy
and Mid bark <--this one's funny! Look at his hair! It's sorta cool.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 7 2004, 10:49 AM
> *hmm i dont make a livign out of it...but i do get paid on the side from time to time..guess i cant enter.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

no no!! LadyMontava!!

u should submit !!

it just says PROFESSIONAL !!

u should try submitting !!!!

what the heck, EVERYBODY IN THIS FORUM SHOULD SUBMIT !!

and ALL THE CUTIE MALTESE SHOULD GET THE PRIZES !!!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

This is fun looking at Lexi's old pictures. I forgot how small she was. It was only 8 months ago but it seems like it was years ago. It is so hard to remember what it was like before I got her.

Look at those ears!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Lexi's Mom - I like the Doggles one.. She looks like a real "pampered pup" in that one! 

Man, what is it with those darn pugs, they keep beating us out.. we just can't have that!!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Dec 7 2004, 04:11 PM
> *Man, what is it with those darn pugs, they keep beating us out.. we just can't have that!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I KNOW !!!!!!!!!!!

SO MANY PUGS !!!!

ARGH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but i have to admit, the first prize winner really is cute...


hes like BLAAAAAH ~!!~~~!! i quit !!

hehee

but still MALTESE ARE THE BEST!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

The pugs are cute...they have SO much expression in their faces!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok i will send 3 in...i like doggles too lexis mom...i can take out backgrounds if you want me to fix up ne picks...of course you wouldnt be able to send those in but for your own self i can do that for ya after the 10th of dec if you would like. now i gotta pick 3 but i dont think i will send n e of my "set shots" b/c then they might exclude me


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

okay...opinions pleasedog candids which 3 do i send in....i was thinking yawn (but will crop it) close up 1 & 2 but please tell me other wise


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 7 2004, 05:21 PM
> *okay...opinions pleasedog candids  which 3 do i send in....i was thinking yawn (but will crop it) close up 1 & 2  but please tell me other wise
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21057*


[/QUOTE]

heheh i like Shirt 1 (standing on 2 feet pose) , yawn, close up 1, and i like parker outside too

heheh


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its funny...i never like my pics of parker when he hasnt just had a bath. hes just not fluffy enough for me


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I love yawn.. he looks adorable there


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I like relaxing yawn, closeup1 and shirt1


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 7 2004, 08:07 PM
> *I like relaxing yawn, closeup1 and shirt1
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
DITTO!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks...now im not sure again whether to submit one..hubby said uve been paid u r a professional. i dont want to win then get disqualified...but how do they find out?>


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 7 2004, 09:17 PM
> *thanks...now im not sure again whether to submit one..hubby said uve been paid u r a professional.  i dont want to win then get disqualified...but how do they find out?>
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21138*


[/QUOTE]
I'm kinda wondering how they could tell a pro from an amateur unless someone said something.. I mean, a few of those pictures look pretty professional to me so I don't know how they could make that distinction.. At any rate, our lips are sealed if you enter.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks u guys are great!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I like bow, doggles & Easter basket..., did you choose one yet? All the pictures are cute!! Seeing all of your guys furbabies makes it even harder to wait!!









Lady Montava--I love the pics you take! And you seem to be the computer wiz (graphics) too!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im good at everything...j/k i just only do what im good at







j/k im not good at many things, but then i get laughed at and i cry, so i avoid them....thanks for all of ur input


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Here is the picture I sent in of Tini  










I think it would be a very cute choice!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks! No I haven't sent in any pictures yet. I will probably send them in on Friday.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

The winners for the pampered puppy photo contest for Dec. are up! Kodie didnt win or even get honorable mention... his picture isnt on the web site at all.







There are LOTS of other Maltese's on the web site for honorable mention.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

He was too cute for them!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I KNOW WHY MALTESE ARENT GETTING NUMBER 1!!!! I bet it's because they use to keep winning ALL THE TIME! That is the most logical answer I can think of. That's gotta be it! It's like how Christina Aguilera use to enter in them singing pageants and would win ALL THE TIME! At one point, people were upset that she kept on entering because she kept on winning! I know I'm right!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 3 2005, 05:48 PM
> *I KNOW WHY MALTESE ARENT GETTING NUMBER 1!!!!  I bet it's because they use to keep winning ALL THE TIME!  That is the most logical answer I can think of.  That's gotta be it!  It's like how Christina Aguilera use to enter in them singing pageants and would win ALL THE TIME!  At one point, people were upset that she kept on entering because she kept on winning!  I know I'm right!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27264*


[/QUOTE]
:lol: I think you are!! Good point!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 3 2005, 05:40 PM
> *The winners for the pampered puppy photo contest for Dec. are up!  Kodie didnt win or even get honorable mention... his picture isnt on the web site at all.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww, I think Kodie is adorable


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 3 2005, 06:48 PM
> *I KNOW WHY MALTESE ARENT GETTING NUMBER 1!!!!  I bet it's because they use to keep winning ALL THE TIME!  That is the most logical answer I can think of.  That's gotta be it!  It's like how Christina Aguilera use to enter in them singing pageants and would win ALL THE TIME!  At one point, people were upset that she kept on entering because she kept on winning!  I know I'm right!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27264*


[/QUOTE]
LOL too funny! :lol:


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Tini didn't make it on....maybe next month


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Jan 3 2005, 09:02 PM
> *Tini didn't make it on....maybe next month
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww, she is a precious lil' girly too.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 4 2005, 12:30 AM
> *I sent Toby's pics in too--no HM.  Oh well.  I'll just keep sending in the same pics over and over again--sooner or later they will get sick of seeing those pics and post them.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Lol, that's a good idea! I can't believe none our our cute lil' malts got picked!







I think they are all so very very cute!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 4 2005, 01:30 AM
> *I'll just keep sending in the same pics over and over again--sooner or later they will get sick of seeing those pics and post them.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
LOL..!!


----------

